# G519 spokes and nipples



## Fred Green (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello,

     I am restoring a G519. I thought that I would have to replace just the rear wheel but this is not the case. Both rims are beyond use. I have replacement rims but am lacking spokes and nipples. I have a couple of questions:

1. What is the exact size for the spoke? In the manual it states "120 Gauge straight, 10 9/16" long". I have read the threads on here and have seen  10 5/8 and other lengths. I have also seen 10 gauge and 11 gauge as sizes. I was offered these : 1)   10 5/8 .120 NOS spokes  2)   10 9/16  .105 NOS Spokes  Will these fit????

2. Where can I find NOS SPOKES or a Quality correct size replacement spoke and nipple in steel?

     I have  both correct period hubs. My rims that I am using are heavy duty drop center from a civilian bike. At the moment I need spokes and nipples. 

    Thanks.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 12, 2020)

There are any number of spoke length calculators, as well as the charts available in Sutherlands Manual.

Careful measurements of the various elements will be important. Subtle differences in the various elements are amplified
Will you be using the same build(ie number of crosses)? 
You mentioned drop center rims - Are the new rims the exact same as the originals? If so, measure the spokes you have - 
the lengths have a some flexibility - up to 1/8" in some cases.
Longer nippels can make up for a little of the differential. A drop center rim will take a shorter spoke than a more flat design rim.

It is  imperative that the hub have the correct drilling for the spokes you choose -
.120 spokes will not easily fit into a hub for  a .105 and the reverse may cause issues of spoke head damage or gaps.

The spokes that you have now should be replaced with the same gauge as originals to the hub.














If you get the hub dimension and hole diameters, I can provide copies of the Sutherlands pages.
Rusty


----------



## Fred Green (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello,

      Thanks for the info.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Fred,

You don't need to do any calculating or measuring. You need 10 5/8" spokes to build your wheels 4 cross. Most all 26" balloon wheels use this size when they are built 4 cross. The original G519 and most balloon wheels were built 4 cross. If you don't build the wheels 4 cross, you will need to calculate spoke lengths. 

You need 10 5/8" 10 (also called 120)  gauge spokes. 10 9/16 might work with long nipples. 

Chris


----------



## Goldslinger (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Fred

Chris is right . you don't need a calculator. 10 5/8 or 10 9/16   10 gauge .120 spokes are what you need. I have an original wheel that I used for a reference while I was lacing my tribute wheel.  My modern 10 5/8 spokes with shorter nipples are just a tiny bit long but they will work. It really isn't all that hard to do ,just take your time. I wish I knew what the treads size on my spokes were ,I would thread them an 1/8 " more and trim them down. Then they would be perfect.
Sam


----------

